

The Morning Norm - What Do All Entrepreneurs Have in Common? - ordersup
http://blog.inc.com/the-morning-norm/2007/08/what_do_all_entrepreneurs_have_in_common_1.html

======
cstejerean
this is great news. i've always hoped that after I make some money with some
tech startup I'll open up my own restaurant. I must be on the right track :)

------
tuukkah
There's an extra "#more" in the link.

